# apache and ssl config error after update to 2.2.4 [solved]

## snIP3r

hi all!

after my recent update of apache to 2.2.4 i cannot get ssl working. i get this error:

```

[warn] _default_ VirtualHost overlap on port 443, the first has precedence

```

this is because i have 2 setups for ssl. one in /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/40_mod_ssl.conf and another in /etc/apache2/modules.d/41_mod_ssl.default-vhost.conf.

i start apache with this options:

```

APACHE2_OPTS="-D DEFAULT_VHOST -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D PHP5"

```

this config had no errors before the update (i also updated all config files with 'etc-update').

is there a way to get https working again??

thx in advance

snIP3r

----------

## cgmd

snIP3r wrote:  *Quote:*   

> i start apache with this options:
> 
> Code:
> 
> APACHE2_OPTS="-D DEFAULT_VHOST -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D PHP5
> ...

 

Is that a typo, or you actually missing a terminal ' " '?

----------

## snIP3r

hi cgmd!

thx for your reply. yes i forgot the " - c&p error  :Wink: 

but that does not solve my problem...

greets

snIP3r

----------

## Olis

 *snIP3r wrote:*   

> hi all!
> 
> after my recent update of apache to 2.2.4 i cannot get ssl working. i get this error:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Had the same problem here. Just to be sure I renamed /etc/apache2 and reinstalled.

41_mod_ssl.default-vhost.conf in /etc/apache2/modules.d wasn't installed again and Apache2 startet without problems. So I think you can remove that file (if you modified it you should move your configuration to /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/00_default_ssl_vhost.conf).

BTW, 

```
equery b /etc/apache2/modules.d/41_mod_ssl.default-vhost.conf
```

 doesn't find any package this file belongs to.

Olis

----------

## snIP3r

 *Olis wrote:*   

>  *snIP3r wrote:*   hi all!
> 
> after my recent update of apache to 2.2.4 i cannot get ssl working. i get this error:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

hi olis!

thx for your reply! i will try this as soon as i can.

greets

snIP3r

EDIT: i did as you told me and it worked without any problems - thx for help!!!

----------

